# Exact date of Altman 360Q introduction?



## derekleffew (Apr 21, 2010)

Even old pharts can play in this round...

When was the 360Q line introduced? Can be announce date, launch date, first shipped date, or first delivery date. 

The ideal answer would include a print advertisement or link to an archived story in a trusted periodical, and not "this one website said..."

(If certain members were to submit a purchase order from a lighting rental company as proof, that would probably be acceptable as well.)

Everyone standy-by, aaaaannnnddddd GO!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Altman's theatrical catalog narrows the introduction of the 360Q down to 1974. As for the exact date... still looking.


----------



## Les (Apr 21, 2010)

sk8rsdad said:


> Altman's theatrical catalog narrows the introduction of the 360Q down to 1974. As for the exact date... still looking.



Really? I would have thought more like 10 years later than that. Hmmm...

Maybe I am thinking more along the lines of when they started painting them black instead of brown, which was probably toward the late '80's - early '90's. But that's a whole other thread.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 21, 2010)

sk8rsdad said:


> Altman's theatrical catalog narrows the introduction of the 360Q down to 1974. As for the exact date... still looking.


Hey nice find! That timeline


answers a number of questions we've had here. Still want the exact date, and some ad pictures though. My _Theatre Crafts_ and _Lighting Dimensions_ don't go back that far.


----------

